# how to post pics



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

how do you post pictures


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Try this;

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php

Put up some good ones!
Burl


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

it says my image is to larg what do i do


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Go to photobucket.com and create an account. There, you can load all of your pictures, and resize them. Then just add the pictures from your photobucket instead of your computer.

Try a 25% reduction first, that usually works. I think the tutorial tells you how small it has to be before the website will take it.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If you downloaded Clic-Pic, you can resize quickly and easily. 640x480 will work well, and fit in the forum page without stretching the viewing area.


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

THIS IS A SQUIRREL I TOOK AT TEN FEET EITHER IM GOOD AT STALKING OR THIS WAS ONE DUMB SQUIRREL


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE HELP BURL AND CLEAN KILL


----------

